# Er hat auf die letzte und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine Eins geschrieben.



## Katara86

*"Er hat auf die letzte und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine Eins geschrieben*."

Meine Frage ist wieso in dem Satz (den habe ich per Mail bekommen) _entscheidenden_ und nicht entscheidende ?


Präposition Auf verlangt den 4.Fall und Arbeit ist feminin, also wird näher das Adjektiv nicht stark gebeugt -> Es heißt ja auch auf die entscheidende Arbeit hat er eine Eins geschrieben oder irre ich mich da?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kajjo

Katara86 said:


> *"Er hat auf die letzte und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine Eins geschrieben*."


_ Er (=Der Lehrer) hat auf die letzte und entscheidende Deutscharbeit eine Eins geschrieben._
_= The teacher wrote the mark "1" on the exam paper..._



Katara86 said:


> Meine Frage ist wieso in dem Satz (den habe ich per Mail bekommen) entscheidenden und nicht entscheidende ?


Du hast recht, der Satz ist fehlerhaft. Der Satz ist auch wenig idiomatisch. Normalerweise schreibt man das aus Sicht des Schülers:

_Ich habe in der letzten und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine 1 geschrieben.
= I received the best mark in the last exam..._


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> _Ich habe in der letzten und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit *eine* 1 geschrieben.
> = I received the best mark in the last exam..._


Also bezieht sich *"eine*" auf "die Note", die feminin ist. Oder?


----------



## Katara86

@Kajjo Mit "Er" ist ein Schüler gemeint ( The Student had an "A" on bis Exam)

In dem Kontext ist _entscheidende_ trotzdem richtig, oder?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Du hast recht, der Satz ist fehlerhaft. Der Satz ist auch wenig idiomatisch. Normalerweise schreibt man das aus Sicht des Schülers:
> 
> _Ich habe in der letzten und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine 1 geschrieben.
> = I received the best mark in the last exam..._


Ja. Es sieht so aus, als seien in der Email zwei Ausdrucksweisen vermischt:

_*auf* die Arbeit eine eins *bekommen*_
_*in* der Arbeit eine eins *schreiben*_.

Zusammen mit dem Deklinationsfehler nehme ich an, dass der Schreiber den Satz umformuliert hat und dabei nicht alles nachgezogen hat.


----------



## Perseas

Katara86 said:


> @Kajjo Mit "Er" ist ein Schüler gemeint ( The Student had an "A" on bis Exam)


 Ich dachte wie Du, dass mit "Er" ein Schüler gemeint ist, aber nach Kajjos Beitrag bin ich nicht mehr sicher.



Katara86 said:


> In dem Kontext ist _entscheidende_ trotzdem richtig, oder?


Ja. _"entscheidende Deutscharbeit"._


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Also bezieht sich *"eine*" auf "die Note", die feminin ist. Oder?


Auf *die* *1*. Zahlen sind feminin


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Auf *die* *1*. Zahlen sind feminin


Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## Katara86

Danke an alle für die Antworten


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _*auf* die Arbeit eine eins *bekommen*_


"auf" die Arbeit eine eins bekommen  - sagst Du das wirklich so?
Mir ist nur "*für *eine Arbeit eine Note bekommen" geläufig.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "auf" die Arbeit eine eins bekommen  - sagst Du das wirklich so?


Ja klar.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Ja klar.


Ich auch; ich habe auf meine Arbeiten die verschiedensten Noten bekommen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ungelogen: das lese/ höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Sowka

Möglicherweise ist das auch ein Nord-/Süd-Unterschied?


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> ein Nord-/Süd-Unterschied?


Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Ungelogen: das lese/ höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## bearded

Ist auf Standarddeutsch der Ausdruck ''eine Note schreiben'' zweideutig? Schreiben für 'geben' (Lehrer) /schreiben  für 'bekommen' (Schüler)?
Danke für Aufklärung.
Evtl.Letztere Bedeutung ist für Nichtdeutsche seltsam/überraschend: es ist doch der Lehrer, der die Note aufs Aufgabenblatt bzw.Klassenregister schreibt...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ist auf Standarddeutsch der Ausdruck ''eine Note schreiben'' zweideutig?


Nicht wirklich. Der Schüler_ schreibt eine eins_, der Lehrer _gibt eine eins_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Der Schüler_ schreibt eine eins_


Also im Sinne von ''verzeichnet (ggfs. zusätzlich zu anderen bekommenen Noten)'', nach meinem Verständnis.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Der Schüler_ schreibt eine eins_,


d.h. Er schreibt eine Arbeit, die eine eins verdient. -> Er bekommt eine eins dafür.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Also im Sinne von ''verzeichnet (ggfs. zusätzlich zu anderen bekommenen Noten)'', nach meinem Verständnis.


In dem Sinne, dass es der Schüler ist, der die Arbeit geschrieben hat.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Er schreibt eine Arbeit, die eine eins verdient.


Das verstehe ich jetzt. Bei ''der Schüler schreibt eine eins'' handelt es sich also um einen (semantisch) etwas elliptischen Satz.
Danke, JCK und berndf.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bei ''der Schüler schreibt eine eins'' handelt es sich um einen (semantisch) etwas elliptischen Satz.


Ja und nein. Der Notenname is zugleich auch eine Klassenbezeichnung, nämlich der Klasse aller so benoteten Arbeiten. Man sagt auch, _die Arbeit ist eine_ eins, so wie man sagt _Bernd ist (ein) Deutscher_ oder _die Buche ist ein Baum_. Entsprechend ist _er schrieb eine eins_ so zu verstehen wie _Michelangelo schuf ein Meisterwerk_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Man sagt auch, _die Arbeit ist eine_ eins, so wie man sagt _Bernd ist (ein) Deutscher_


Alles klar. Danke nochmals.


----------



## Perseas

Kajjo said:


> _ Er (=Der Lehrer) hat auf die letzte und entscheidende Deutscharbeit eine eins geschrieben._


Ich denke, die Verwirrung wurde uns aus diesem Post von Kajjo verursacht, wo steht: “Er (=der Lehrer)hat eine Eins geschrieben” statt “der Schüler hat eine Eins geschrieben“.


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Ich denke, die Verwirrung wurde uns aus diesem Post von Kajjo verursacht, wo steht: “Er (=der Lehrer)hat eine Eins geschrieben” statt “der Schüler hat eine Eins geschrieben“.


Ja, das ist merkwürdig. Ich nehme an ein Schreibfehler. @Kajjo?


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _ Er (=Der Lehrer) hat auf die letzte und entscheidende Deutscharbeit eine Eins geschrieben.
> = The teacher wrote the mark "1" on the exam paper..._





berndf said:


> Ja, das ist merkwürdig. Ich nehme an ein Schreibfehler.



Ich vermute eher, Kajjo war der Ausdruck "auf die Arbeit eine Eins schreiben/bekommen" ebenfalls nicht geläufig.  Deshalb seine Interpretation, dass der Lehrer die Note auf die Arbeit (aufs Papier) schreibt.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich vermute eher, Kajjo war der Ausdruck "auf die Arbeit eine Eins schreiben/bekommen" ebenfalls nicht geläufig.


_Auf die Arbeit eine eins schreiben_ gibt es auch nicht als Redewendung. Dass es a_uf die Arbeit eine eins bekommen_ kennt er als Hamburger bestimmt.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ich vermute eher, Kajjo war der Ausdruck "auf die Arbeit eine Eins schreiben/bekommen" ebenfalls nicht geläufig. Deshalb seine Interpretation, dass der Lehrer die Note auf die Arbeit (aufs Papier) schreibt.


Absolut. Ich kann mir das auch immer noch nicht vorstellen. Das ist für mich kein Deutsch!


JClaudeK said:


> Ungelogen: das lese/ höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.


Ich auch, ich glaube es auch nach wie vor nicht.


berndf said:


> Nicht wirklich. Der Schüler_ schreibt eine eins_, der Lehrer _gibt eine eins_.


Genau so ist es.


JClaudeK said:


> Mir ist nur "*für *eine Arbeit eine Note bekommen" geläufig.


Mir auch.


Perseas said:


> Ich denke, die Verwirrung wurde uns aus diesem Post von Kajjo verursacht, wo steht: “Er (=der Lehrer)hat eine Eins geschrieben” statt “der Schüler hat eine Eins geschrieben“.


Verwirrung? Warum Verwirrung? Der Titelsatz wurde von mir als falsch markiert, weil er so nicht gesagt oder geschrieben werden kann.


berndf said:


> Ja, das ist merkwürdig. Ich nehme an ein Schreibfehler. @Kajjo?


Nein, ich habe in #2 doch ganz deutlich gemacht, dass "auf eine Arbeit eine 1 bekommen" nicht idiomatisch ist und, wenn überhaupt möglich, dann aus Sicht des Lehrers.

Ein Schüler bekommt _für_ seine Arbeit eine Note, nicht auf seine Arbeit.

Auch außerhalb der Schule bekommt man doch ein Lob/Anerkennung/Auszeichnung _für_ seine Arbeit und nicht _auf _seine Arbeit.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Ungelogen: das lese/ höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich auch, ich glaube es auch nach wie vor nicht.
Click to expand...

Dann also doch kein _Nord-/Süd-Unterschied_.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "auf eine Arbeit eine 1 bekommen" nicht idiomatisch ist


Dir ist die Ausdruckweise also nicht geläufig. Hätte ich nie erwartet.


JClaudeK said:


> Dann also doch kein _Nord-/Süd-Unterschied_


Offenbar nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist der Ausdruck mir seit der Kindheit so geläufig, dass ich nie auf die Idee gekommen wäre, irgendjemand könnte ihn nicht kennen. Ich werd mal recherchieren.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Dir ist die Ausdruckweise also nicht geläufig. Hätte ich nie erwartet.


Würdest du denn wirklich folgendes sagen:

_Ich habe auf die Mathe-Arbeit eine 1 bekommen.
Was hast du auf die Bio-Arbeit bekommen?_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du denn wirklich folgendes sagen:
> 
> _Ich habe auf die Mathe-Arbeit eine 1 bekommen.
> Was hast du auf die Bio-Arbeit bekommen?_


Ja, absolut.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _Würdest du denn wirklich folgendes sagen:
> Ich habe auf die Mathe-Arbeit eine 1 bekommen.
> Was hast du auf die Bio-Arbeit bekommen?_



hört sich auch für mich einfach 'unmöglich' an.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Katara86 said:


> Mit "Er" ist ein Schüler gemeint ( The Student had an "A" on bis Exam)


Dann tippe ich darauf, dass:


Kajjo said:


> Ich habe in der letzten und entscheidenden Deutscharbeit eine 1 geschrieben.


die richtige Lösung ist, wobei man den Satz natürlich noch ein wenig abändern müsste („Er hat …“). Oder vielleicht doch „Er hat auf die letzte und entscheidende Deutscharbeit eine Eins bekommen“  Ich habe den Ausdruck glaube ich schon mal gehört, würde es selber aber eher nicht so sagen.


bearded said:


> Bei ''der Schüler schreibt eine eins'' handelt es sich also um einen (semantisch) etwas elliptischen Satz.





berndf said:


> Ja und nein. Der Notenname is zugleich auch eine Klassenbezeichnung, nämlich der Klasse aller so benoteten Arbeiten.


Ja, sehr richtig. Im TLFi steht bei solchen Sachen immer « P. méton. », « Par métonymie ». Die „1“ steht metonymisch für die Arbeit, die mit „1“ (= sehr gut) benotet wurde.


> *B.−* _P. méton._
> *1.* Le chiffre deux. _Deux arabe (2); deux romain (II)._ _Par le seul effet de sa position, un 2 représente nettement deux, ou vingt, ou deux cents, ou deux mille, etc._ (Destutt de Tr., _Idéol.,_1805, p. 513).
> *2.* _JEUX._ Carte, domino, face d'un dé portant deux marques. _Le deux de carreau._ _Fermer le jeu, au domino, avec des deux (Ac.)._
> DEUX : Définition de DEUX





> _(Par métonymie)_ Chose repérée par le numéro 2, par exemple, carte à jouer, côté d’un dé qui porte deux points, cheval dans une course, etc.
> 
> _Un *deux* de cœur, de pique, d’un domino._
> _Amener cinq et *deux*._
> _C’est le *deux* qui a remporté la course._
> _La *deux* est une piste difficile._
> deux — Wiktionnaire


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du denn wirklich folgendes sagen:
> 
> _Ich habe auf die Mathe-Arbeit eine 1 bekommen.
> Was hast du auf die Bio-Arbeit bekommen?_





berndf said:


> Ja, absolut.





JClaudeK said:


> hört sich auch für mich einfach 'unmöglich' an.



Muss regional sein (evtl. sogar ein Helvetismus, @berndf ist ja aus der Schweiz?). Ich habe das - trotz Einflüssen aus u.a. dem Münsterland und dem Allgäu - nie gehört.


----------



## berndf

Ich war mit Schule und Uni schon lange fertig, als ich in die Schweiz gekommen bin. Im Übrigen wohne ich in einem Landesteil, in dem Deutsch keine Rolle spielt.

Ich habe mich inzwischen bei Verwandten und Bekannten umgehört. Geläufig war der Ausdruck allen, die in etwa mein Alter haben. Meine Schulkarriere dauerte von 1966 bis 1977.


----------

